# Guidance required to buy new camera



## nikhilnayak (Oct 21, 2012)

Hey guys! A lot of question coming your way! 
To start off, I want to buy a superzoom camera that is also capable of shooting Full HD Videos. My budget is 25k.
I shortlisted a number of cameras. Now I need your help to pin point one.
My shortlist includes - Canon SX40 HS, Panasonic Lumix DMC-LX5, Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ150, Fujifilm FinePix HS30, Nikon Coolpix P510 and Panasonic Lumix.
Which one is the best performer?

Also, Canon SX50 HS has also just released with 50x optical zoom!! Should I go for that instead? What's the basic upgrade from SX40 to SX50?

And since SX50 HS is not yet available in India, should I buy through eBay instead? Is it safe?

Or, should I go for an entry level dSLR?

Thanks for your patience!

One more question. Why do the SX series cams disappear from the market so soon?


----------



## nac (Oct 21, 2012)

SX40 - discontinued. If you can find one in the market, you can go for it.
LX5 - it's not super zoom.
FZ150 - discontinued. If you can find one in the market, you can go for it. Overall better than SX40.
P510 - Since SX40 and FZ150 are discontinued, P510 and HX200 are equally good. Currently these two are good alternate to the above super zoom cameras.
HS30 - It seems to be a very good camera. But its not available/launched in India.
SX50 - New, not many reviews and but it sounded very good.
Ebay - Buy from a reputed seller...
SX40 vs SX50 - Zoom is the big upgrade
DSLR - Yeah, sure you can go for DSLR. D3100 will fit your budget.
SX series - It's not just SX series, every model good or bad gets discontinued in a year. And Canon compacts are selling good.

Alternate
FZ60


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 21, 2012)

Soo as nac have already said u have limited choice SX50,HX200V,and FZ60

Sony is famous for video implementation in there cameras...and HX200v have full time focus in video...I think for video purpose u should get HX200v


----------



## nikhilnayak (Oct 22, 2012)

The only problem with Sony HX200v is that it isn't capable of shooting HD videos in 24p or super slow mo.
The one striking feature of HX200V is that one can actually rotate the lens to focus manually. It just ups the dSLR quotient. Any other comparable camera has such a feature?


----------



## nac (Oct 22, 2012)

FYI, it's not a focus ring. It's a zoom ring. Fuji H25EXR does have barrel/ring type zoom and doubt whether if there is motorized zoom available in it.


----------

